# I guess I won't be buying any Deda wheels



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Tejay van Garderen rues lost opportunity in Oman - VeloNews.com


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

What did Deda wheels have to do with it? The glue on the tubulars was letting the tire pop off the rim and then popping the tire.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jlandry said:


> What did Deda wheels have to do with it? The glue on the tubulars was letting the tire pop off the rim and then popping the tire.


I was really only joking, but did you read the whole article? 

*Cyclists blamed the increased braking and hot rims for the incidents. Van Garderen and others said that the punctures were limited to the Italian Bardiani-CSF team.*
Read more at Tejay van Garderen rues lost opportunity in Oman - VeloNews.com

That team rides Deda as far as I know and they are the only team it happened to.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I did not read the article. My info came from Velo News in a video report.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Are we sure it was rolled tubulars?

Take a look at 1:17 here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSv9WKOyHCA

Earlier in the video you can clearly hear the 'popping' sound. 

Is it possible that the tubulars didn't roll plus but the braking surface caused so much heat the tube inside the tubular popped? I'm guessing that some teams were probably riding very high PSI initially (120? maybe more?) because those roads are generally quite smooth. I'm not sure rolling a tubular would create that distinct pop you hear in the video.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Zinn posted a lengthy article about this on VeloNews



> Dear Lennard,
> What’s with the tire failures at Tour of Oman? I’d guess plenty of racers have ridden plenty of races under very hot conditions, perhaps even being forced to ride their brakes behind a “safety car” on a long descent. But this is the first time I’ve ever read about (or watched video) of tires popping like rifle shots.
> 
> Neither back-in-the-day of aluminum rims and not even more recently with the popularity of carbon rims have I seen or heard about this. Carbon clinchers have had their share of failures as you guys have noted in the past, but tubulars?
> ...


For TL;DR there are a couple things to note

- Bardiani may have been riding clinchers
- The failure wasn't limited to Deda wheels, Fulcrums were shown with a popped tubular
- The popping sound was likely the valve getting ripped off from the tube


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Guess they shoulda had disc brakes!
Lulz.

Seriously, though- pretty interesting what weather extremes do to equipment. Also kind of ironic that it was a neutralized stage that caused all the problems. (Understandable, but still ironic).


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> Guess they shoulda had disc brakes!


Seen a few pictures of melted rotors on the web, including Ice Tech Shimano with the core melted and the outer steel layers highly compromised.

Just saying...


----------

